# Online Classes - What should they cost?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I posted this earlier, but . . . POOF!  Anyway, what should online classes cost? I know universities have lots of them, but I'm talking about classes taught online by individuals or small family business. Any idea? I'm sure it varies, depending on the type of class, length, individual attention. If you've taken some or know of some, I'd appreciate any info or suggestions. Or, maybe better would be to know what you would pay for a course online to teach you a skill that you'd otherwise either have get the info from a book, or take an expensive class in person? Are people even interested in online courses? 

I once saw an online gardening course for $40 (which I thought was very inexpensive), and a few years ago I saw an online photography course for $1,000.(I thought that was really high, at least for me. But, it did include DVD's and a good amount of personal attention. Still too much just for a hobby). 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Jenny,

I had plans to create an online learning web site, but haven't gotten around to it yet. I was going to offer classes for free and try to make money by selling advertising. This is a model you might want to look at. Or maybe really cheap price for class and supplemented with ads.

In my opinion, most online courses are worth less than a good book on the subject. I say this because I have never seen a high quality online course. Most are crap.

Rich


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The only on-line courses I've ever taken were via a college, for which I paid the going per credit hour rate. The only savings there were the "other" fees weren't needed, computer room, parking, etc.
As to other type of on-line courses; I'd be hard pressed to think of any course I'd want on-line if I could get the same info via reading a book. 
Most of the things I would want instruction on would require a hands-on, show me how, hold my hand the first time through, so that's how it's done, etc. type of learning. 
The instructor's body language, tone of voice, and subtle hints of how it's done couldn't be conveyed on-line and I think that's where you would lose out.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you both for your input. I definitely think hands on classes are best, by far. But, here are some of my thoughts on this. I would really appreciate any of you taking the time to point out the flaws in my thinking. Here goes. First, hands on classes are too expensive for many people, and often require taking time off work or away from family. A book is the next best thing. But, at least to me, the draw-back of a book is that it is often impossible to ask specific questions of the author. I've purchased many books from authors who knew a great deal about their subject, but it turned out that most of the information would not work in my circumstances. Great help for providing ideas, though. Or after reading the book, it turned to be something really different from what I expected. 

Online classes have the advantage of the student being able to ask specific questions or present scenarios to the instructor via e-mail, and have contact with both instructor and other students via a forum set up specifically for people taking the class. 

When I was in college, many of my instructors had written books or articles used in their classes. It could work the same way for online classes, in that the students would have access to articles and/or books by the instructor at no extra charge (probably e-books for simplicity, but they could be CD or paper if desired). Also, most hands on classes provide students with other resources --- books and articles to be read as a required component of the course, or as further study for those who are interested. Online classes could also do that; most books do not. Also, the economy is certainly on the decline, but not dead yet  So, I was thinking that (maybe?) there would be folks who would like to take hands on classes, but they can't now. To me, an online class would seem like a good alternative. 

I've only taken one online course through a university, which was pretty good, and cost about the same as two good books on the subject would cost. Not near as good as hands on, but much better than any one book I'd read on the topic. For what it offered, I thought it was very inexpensive, and I would have been willing to pay quite a bit more. I couldn't afford an "in person" course on the same topic, and most books I'd read, although very helpful, were lacking. This was an economical way for me to learn more. Perhaps the online course I took was just better than most, though. An exception to the rule, maybe?

OK, so those are my thought on the advantages of online courses. But, if you two are like the majority, then I'm probably way off. I don't mean that sarcastic at all. The older I get, the more I find that my thinking is rarely, if ever, in line with the majority.:shrug: If I'm way off base, please tell me what you think. I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I'll make an attempt to answer some of your concerns, comments, etc., but not knowing what type classes you have in mind I'm sorta shooting in the dark. So please accept my posting as my thoughts.
As to "hands on classes are too expensive/require time off from work" - There is a "retreat" (of some sort) near me that has Sat AM and all day classes ranging from plant starting/grafting to basket weaving to nature walks on their trails and even medatation. As far as I know most of these "classes" run $10 to $20 dependent on materials used. I can not say that classes are every Sat or even being held this time of year - don't know.
"Draw back of a book" as to "often impossible to ask specific question of the author" I've come to think that by reading the book personal questions that often come up lead to more research and even a greater understanding of the subject. I've even drawn the conculsion, more than once, that the author of the book first read was ahh, out in left field.......
As to on-line classes having an advantage of the student being able to ask specific questions - what makes you think the instructor has the answers? I've taken some in-house college courses that the instructor knew less than I did on the subject being taught, on-line may not prove to be any different. There in lies one of the sore spots that courses of any sort have - the knowledge of the teacher. Not only with the subject material being taught but the different avenues students take to embrace said material.
Hope this helps but remember it's only my thoughts on the matter.
Again may I ask what type of class(es) are you thinking of offering?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Jenny,
> 
> I had plans to create an online learning web site, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


Here's a set of free online learning resources that might provide ya a jumpstart:
http://selfmadescholar.com/b/self-education-resource-list/

Also, Moodle is a good tool for organizing and offering such classes.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Jenny,

Learning about learning is my passion and hobby. I owned my own training company for about 10 years, was certified as an instructor by several technology companies, have a M Ed specializing in E-Learning, and started work on a Ph D in Instructional Design Technology. Just trying to establish my credibility on this subject. 



> First, hands on classes are too expensive for many people, and often require taking time off work or away from family.


Many classes are priced the same for both online and classroom. The basic development of the course is the same regardless of how it is presented, but when a course is offered online, there is the added expense of providing some of the intelligence that the instructor provides in the classroom.


> A book is the next best thing. But, at least to me, the draw-back of a book is that it is often impossible to ask specific questions of the author.


Most students have never learned the discipline for self teaching, so I agree with you. But in my case, I had to learn a huge quantity of information month after month after month for several years. I much prefer self study as opposed to instructor led training. We don't absorb and understand information that is presented verbally hour after hour. Our brains need to take a break. Our brains need to resolve conflicts between new information and previously learned information. Very few classes actually include "think" time. 


> Online classes have the advantage of the student being able to ask specific questions or present scenarios to the instructor via e-mail, and have contact with both instructor and other students via a forum set up specifically for people taking the class.


Online courses can be categorized as asynchronous or synchronous, instructor led or self study. So email may or may not be an option. 

I received my M Ed though online courses and I don't think I ever received a well thought out response to any email I sent an instructor. Plus they had up to 24 hours to respond. If I have allocated time on Tuesday and Thursday evenings to work on a class, and I email the instructor at 10 am Thursday morning and haven't received a response by 10 pm that night, email support is pretty worthless. So if you are going to include email support, what response time frame are you willing to guarantee?



> When I was in college, many of my instructors had written books or articles used in their classes. It could work the same way for online classes, in that the students would have access to articles and/or books by the instructor at no extra charge (probably e-books for simplicity, but they could be CD or paper if desired).


When you design the class, you define all the information that is to be included. You might develop all the information yourself, you might require the student buys a specific book, or you might include additional online resources for the student. Where the information comes from isn't important. What is important is that ALL the required information is available to the student. 


> Also, the economy is certainly on the decline, but not dead yet  So, I was thinking that (maybe?) there would be folks who would like to take hands on classes, but they can't now. To me, an online class would seem like a good alternative.


An online course can be just as hands-on as a classroom course. Its just that the student is working alone. Online universities such as University of Phoenix are doing a booming business right now because people are trying to upgrade their credentials. You need to do an analysis based on the specific course you want offer. 


> I've only taken one online course through a university, which was pretty good, and cost about the same as two good books on the subject would cost. Not near as good as hands on, but much better than any one book I'd read on the topic. For what it offered, I thought it was very inexpensive, and I would have been willing to pay quite a bit more. I couldn't afford an "in person" course on the same topic, and most books I'd read, although very helpful, were lacking. This was an economical way for me to learn more. Perhaps the online course I took was just better than most, though. An exception to the rule, maybe?


Typically, if the online course is for college credit or technical certification, it is the same price as the classroom version of the course. Other online courses are based on what the market will bare.

You might want to do some research on learning theories and instructional design theories. Basically this is "How do people learn" and "How should I present the information". One of the best written, easiest to understand articles on learning theory is Crash Course in Learning Theory by Kathy Sierra. If you follow her guidelines you will create an interesting and challenging class.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you all very much for the replies and links. I will definitely think through the points you have made. I appreciate your time. Rich, one thing (among many) you said really struck me. You said that most people have never learned the discipline for self teaching. That always amazes me. Even many adults seem to want to be spoon-fed every bit of the information. Many people are afraid to try something unless they are completely sure they will succeed. If they're not sure, then they want someone to hold their hand through it. Of course, not everyone is like that. But, I see it often. 

You made a point about how online classes can be very hands on. That is exactly what we hope to do. We don't want to simply compile a list of online or library resources, then leave it at that. We want to provide those resources, have things for the students to actually do (put the information from those resources into action), and then have them tell us about what they did, how it worked, what went wrong, what could have improved their outcome, etc. In a way, we want to give them a starting point so they have what they need (information, experience and confidence) to continue learning on their own. 

I hope I'm on the right track. If not, well . . . "live and learn". I'll study the article, too. Thank you.

Jenny


----------

